# Travel to the US?



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Got a question. My SIL got her Annulment awhile back and will go to Manila for her interview next week so she can get a Fiancee Visa. She and her future husband (American, in Ohio) have asked me to "give her away" at their wedding. I have not and will not get vaccinated nor get any boosters. My Asawa is the same. She is checking if she can get some kind of exemption to travel on her Philippine Passport. My ? now is - what hoops do I have to jump through to travel to the US on my US Passport. I have not kept up with any information/requirements as I had not previously planned to do any travelling. Can anyone who has recently went to the states tell me what are the requirements now or even where to start checking.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Got a question. My SIL got her Annulment awhile back and will go to Manila for her interview next week so she can get a Fiancee Visa. She and her future husband (American, in Ohio) have asked me to "give her away" at their wedding. I have not and will not get vaccinated nor get any boosters. My Asawa is the same. She is checking if she can get some kind of exemption to travel on her Philippine Passport. My ? now is - what hoops do I have to jump through to travel to the US on my US Passport. I have not kept up with any information/requirements as I had not previously planned to do any travelling. Can anyone who has recently went to the states tell me what are the requirements now or even where to start checking.
> 
> Fred


You might get to the States but will you get back again.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> You might get to the States but will you get back again.


 I were going to say the same.
IF the flight company let you go with them AND countries it will be stops in at the route.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Most times we have to play the game Fred. The one health pass? Not going to happen with no vaccinations. Fred, you know already how the Philippines operates,,,, a little like today we had 2 ladies with umbrellas turned up for yet another census. They turned up here last year and I reminded them of that, even showed them on the laptop that a census here in the Philippines is carried out every 5 years, not annually like most countries. While they were waiting for Ben they went into my worksite and started asking the workers questions, I stepped in and told them to get away from the worksite and my workers with a drop saw, grinders, welding and a concrete mixer running agreed that it wasn't safe and they should get out. Job creation for some ones pets?

I Hear you Fred as I have to leave the country in 3 or 4 months and while I have had 3 shots and hope soon a fourth, dread the crap that we are all faced with to get in and out of my now home country.
Hope you find your answer and an easy way out and in.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Go to the 0:25 to 2:10 mark in the video. Look at my email from Gov. Garcia's office and look at the Executive Order No. 15 itself signed by the governor. I cannot ignore this information.

YouTube Cebu travel

also:

*"Please be advised that Executive Order No. 15 of the Governor stipulates guidelines not only for fully vaccinated foreign nationals, but to unvaccinated individuals as well." *

Here is the Executive Order No. 15 (page 3):


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Go to the 0:25 to 2:10 mark in the video. Look at my email from Gov. Garcia's office and look at the Executive Order No. 15 itself signed by the governor. I cannot ignore this information.
> 
> YouTube Cebu travel
> 
> ...


Yes but central government could shut it down any time with no warning and you still have the hurdle of the airline allowing you to board.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just putting it on hold for a spell. Maybe it will open up when they realize how much they are losing to other countries who have opened.

Fred


----------

